# HELP!! My hedgehog keeps biting me



## Oboulangr (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello, so I got my 10 month old hedgehog Lucy about two months ago. She has never bit me up until now. When I would try to trim her nails she would bite the towel but never me. Sometime last week I had her out on my bed snuggling. It was right before supper time for her. So I picked her up and was returning her to her cage. She latched onto my arm and bit me. Left a huge nasty bruise. I assumed that she bit me because she was hungry and upset that she had not been fed supper yet. So I had picked her up to cuddle a few times since then in the early afternoon and no biting episodes. Last night I had let her eat supper and run on her wheel and then picked her up to cuddle on the couch with me. She was in an exploring mood so after about 15 minutes I brought her back to her cage. She bit me again!!! These bites aren't breaking the skin just pinching and leaving nasty marks.

Why is she biting me???? Only at night.

I haven't been spending as much time as I usually do with her. I usually spend an hour everyday with her. But lately it's been every few days. Also her wheel is a flying saucer and since she is a bigger hedgie she has broken about two of them. The one she currently runs on is broken and lacks momentuim. We are waiting on a csbw to come in the mail. Could any of these things be a factor??? Or does my precious Lucy just not like me anymore? 

HELP!


----------



## Caryn (Dec 2, 2013)

Some hedgehogs bite when they are frustrated and don't want to be restrained. Usually hedgehogs are active at night and like to be left alone to explore and eat. Try to play with her during the day.


----------

